# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Εξωτερικό κλουβί !

## thanos1

Έχει μερικούς μήνες που εγώ και μπαμπάς μου φτιάξαμε ένα εξωτερικό κλουβί για μπάντζι. Εχω μια απορία ομως : Tην τροφή για τα μπάντζι να την ρίχνουμε κάτω? Θελω να βρώ τρόπο για να τα ταίζω χωρίς να μπαίνω μέσα στο κλουβί  για να μην μου φήγουν.



Ακολουθούν φοτωγραφίες!

----------


## thanos1



----------


## thanos1



----------


## thanos1



----------


## blackmailer

η τροφη και το νερο θα επρεπε να ειχε προβλεφθει απο νωρις στα σχεδια για την κλουβα! τωρα μια λυση ειναι με καποιες εκγοπες στο πλεγμα να ανοιξετε πορτακια απο οπου και θα βαζετε μεσα πιθανον καποιες ταιστρες αλλα για πιο πολλες λεπτομεριες και ιδεες περιμενε και τους πιο εμπειρους να δουμε τι θα πουν. παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο!

----------


## jk21

ανοιγεις οπως σου ειπε ο νεκταριος ,μια πορτουλα να περνουν οι ταιστρες μεσα 






και τις κρεμας στα καγκελα ή ανοιγεις λιγο μεγαλυτερη να περνα μια τετοια ταιστρα






που χωρα πολλους σπορους (μην κοιτας που ειναι μικρη  η φωτο ... )

και την κρεμας απο την οροφη και αλλαζεις πιο αραια

----------


## Giorgekid

Αμα σου πως οτι κοίταζα την πανέμορφη κατασκευη σου θα πως ψεματα......κοίταζα τον κήπο σου!!!!!!!ενα θα σου πω!!!!!με αυτην την φωτο μαλλον θα τους πείσω τους γονεις μου να φτιάξουν κήπο!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## thanos1

οκ θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπατε.... Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την αυλή χαχα....

----------

